# OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:05 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

The VC defintley wont fit....Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (GLI_driver_found)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_driver_found* »_The VC defintley wont fit....Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The reason I asked the question was because I was assured by a "16V Guru" that It WILL fit with minor modifications.I have seen an OETTINGER cover and it has humps in it,thats why I was wondering if I was missing something or not....
What I liked about the engine is the use of what appears to be a Peugeot Distribution cap to utilise the block mounted distributor.


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can barely see the dizzy cap....
What FI is he using? Looks like a factory 1.8t fuel rail...


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nope. The Oettinger cover has three end caps that use o-rings to seal them between the head and valve cover. In addition, the valve covers are pin registered with the caps.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The reason I asked the question was because I was assured by a "16V Guru" that It WILL fit with minor modifications.I

Well he just lost his "guru" status with that statement. I'd probably take everything he says with a grain of salt from this point out...


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Running EFI on an Oettinger is not as easy as a "normal" 16v. The injector cups are the early 8v size (24mm IIRC) and are larger than the later 8v and 16v cups (ie, you can't just use g60 cups). Also there is very little room between the intake mani and the head, so running a fuel rail is gonna be a tight fit. This guy def knows his $hite. He's even running the old single butterfly Weber. 


_Modified by chris24g at 9:34 PM 8-6-2005_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the simple fact that the oil cap will be under an intake runner seems to deny it's ability to be used on a regular 16v...


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the simple fact that the oil cap will be under an intake runner seems to deny it's ability to be used on a regular 16v...

...which in itself is a minor inconvenience compared to the fact that there's no room for the cam chain and gears


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (martyn_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martyn_16v* »_
there's no room for the cam chain and gears

No chain, just gears. It's noisier than a VW head as a result.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_No chain, just gears. It's noisier than a VW head as a result.

Nothing a Turbocharger and a nice sounding exhaust wont overcome.
Does anyone have a flow chart for either the Oettinger head or the Drake head?
I want to see how they flow in comparison to the stock AEB unit:


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

I read on usenet that the O head flows 236cfm, but until someone actually puts up a chart, don't take it for gospel.


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (chris24g)*

This is a local car to Spokane, WA at a shop called Stay Tuned Motorsports. I don't think any of them are really on the 'tex, at least not that much. The same shop has built a really nice 1.8t mk2.
Pic from a local show Bugfair.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

I talked to the guy that built the motor. Nice guy and was happy to talk about the car. As I thought, converting to EFI is not straightforward because of the injector insert issue. 
anyway
The car runs mid 12's w/a 75 shot of nitrous, forgot to ask if it was on street tires. No NA times, but figure in another second without spraying. Uses a 1.8T fuel rail as someone pointed out and SDS for ignition. His shop specializes in forced induction, BTW.


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_No chain, just gears. It's noisier than a VW head as a result.

but there are a chain and gears on a 'normal' 16v, which is why the valve cover won't fit on one as asked originally


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_Uses a 1.8T fuel rail as someone pointed out and SDS for ignition.

I believe he is using one of the basic systems with 1 IGN driver.As pointed out earlier he is still using the block mounted distributor with a Peugeot distributor cap.
Is the entire engine Oettinger or just the top half?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Is the entire engine Oettinger or just the top half?

I'm guessing it's just from the pistons on up. He bought the head from Germany, and it's going to be pretty hard to find a complete kit. Even if it's not "complete", the head is where all the magic happens. You can always knife and stroke a crank to bump the displacement and add a Schrick oil pan for additional cooling.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_
I'm guessing it's just from the pistons on up. He bought the head from Germany, and it's going to be pretty hard to find a complete kit. Even if it's not "complete", the head is where all the magic happens. You can always knife and stroke a crank to bump the displacement and add a Schrick oil pan for additional cooling.


Well the Schrick unit seems to be a replica of the 2-piece Oettinger unit.I am just waiting for someone to confirm on what the Oettinger head flows in cfm's.
I always loved 16V's (more so than 20V's) and it would be great to get my hands on one.
To the Oettinger fans out there.Is the diameter of the exhaust port on the Oettinger header plate bigger than a stock 16V exhaust?


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To the Oettinger fans out there.Is the diameter of the exhaust port on the Oettinger header plate bigger than a stock 16V exhaust?


It's smaller.....I could measure it if you like. BTW, you really don't want to use the VW plate unless you plan to cut it off and re-orient the mounting holes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_It's smaller.....I could measure it if you like. BTW, you really don't want to use the VW plate unless you plan to cut it off and re-orient the mounting holes. 

Sure,while your @ it,post pictures of your Rocco if you dont mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey you can see my car in the background of a couple of those shots!








[on topic] Definitely a nice car though. If I remember correctly from the show the _entire_ block is Oettinger. Could be mistaken, but I think that's what I remember.
Sick setup. Nice car. Well done.


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

super nice bunny and a swallow tail at that!!!


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sure,while your @ it,post pictures of your Rocco if you dont mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What's the secret to posting pics!? I uploaded a few on photobucket and can't seem to get it to work here!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

u need to use image tags [ img ] link here to your pic or just link us to your photobucket account [ /img ] take out the sapces in the img tags


----------



## a3Golfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

chrome polish those ronal turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sure,while your @ it,post pictures of your Rocco if you dont mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay, here's a few shots. The first is the stock Oettinger exhaust manifold.....take a good look at the bolt pattern and compare with the VW unit. The second pic shows the exhaust side of the Oettinger head. The third pic shows the Oettinger headers for both the A1 and A2 chassis. The rest is just eye candy.
























































I've had these engines since the mid eighties







....the first was in 84....they are sooo much fun in the proper chassis


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

I Hate You You Bastard!!!


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

not trying to take over your post.

_Modified by vwovw at 11:19 AM 9-4-2005_


_Modified by vwovw at 11:44 AM 9-4-2005_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i reckon it is since its the same car and they mention his name in the article


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Yeup. If you take a close look at the 4th pic, you can see one of the BBS cooling fans in a plastic box in the background.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwovw* »_not trying to take over your post.

That photo shoot was taken in Newark California back in 1987. If you take a close look a the 5th pic, you can see not only the original Oettinger in front of the car but the 2.1 liter 16v Oettinger sitting on the floor on the passenger side of the car.....it was a one off from the factory!


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

that article is what really got me into VW's in 1987....my first(real) car was a 81 Scirocco that I got in 87. Thanks


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_
 The rest is just eye candy.


umm wow.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..Not only do you have 1 head,but 4








Whats the story with the intake on the right?Upward facing throttle body?Can you take more pictures of it for me?Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oettinger made two designs for their intakes; the Golf I style and the Golf II style (A1 and A2 for us in the states). The A2 manifold has longer runners that are equal length over the Golf I style (Anaconda manifold some call it). In addition it has provisions for air shrouded injectors for better atomization....the Golf style I doesn't. Since it was designed for the next generation Golf A2, it was designed for a fuel distributor on the passenger side of the car. I didn't want to relocate the fuel distributor on my Scirocco so instead I used the manifold in conjuction with the European fuel distributor in the stock location where it belongs on an A1 scirocco.
Here's a couple of pics I took a few minutes ago....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

Are you looking to sell any of your Oettinger parts?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ditto, I could use a head.
Also, is that coolant running through the intake manifold?


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Are you looking to sell any of your Oettinger parts?

No, not really.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Ditto, I could use a head.
Also, is that coolant running through the intake manifold?

I might think about selling in the future. Yeah, the intake and head have water running through them....check out the intake ports on the head and you'll see a water port (about nickel sized) next to each port.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

Interesting way of running the coolant through the head. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Interesting way of running the coolant through the head. Thanks for the info.

You can do this with a stock 16V head.Just need to get the Watercooling manifold from a AAN/ADU/ABY/3B Audi 20V motor and have a machine shop open the ports for you...
RUben I dont know if your IM's work but could you get me the part# off the distributor cap?
Thanks


----------



## E60 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

So, what EFI system is the lime green golf running?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (E60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E60* »_So, what EFI system is the lime green golf running? 

I believe someone mentioned SDS for ignition.I am not sure but I belive its one of the basic systems as the builder is using a Single IGN driver.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
RUben I dont know if your IM's work but could you get me the part# off the distributor cap?
Thanks

Sure.....I gotta break open a brand new box. As far as IM, I haven't updated to have it accept my new email.








...the number on the cap is 1235 522 259.....the number on the box is...700 695 (12.86)
.....the black caps won't have a number on it for some strange reason.








Check out this Oettinger cam......300 deg with 11.2mm of lift, hollow construction with rifle drilled oil galleys on both the cam bearings and lobe heels. Check out the vernier wheel.....adjustable to 1/4 degree!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hi Ruben, I found out my crank is a 94.5 
Hopefully these pics will work:


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

Two more for fun!


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you make me jealous


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Great collection - Anyway to get picks of the combustion area and straight shots of the intake and exhaust ports? Just for knowledge.
Thanks


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (rivethead)*

Intake:








Exhaust:








Combustion Chamber:


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

THANKS. From what I had heard their was even room for improvement from work on these heads. You can see some areas that might benefit - Though it is a toss-up on whether or not you would want to molest a rare item like this.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (rivethead)*

I have two, the one going in my car is heavily ported and the combustion chamber actually rounded out to lower compression (it's boosted) 
The one in the pics is brand new and never installed!


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Jealous - Oh the joys of collecting -


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

maybe this could be interesting for some of you, i am NOT the seller and i do NOT know him








http://cgi.ebay.de/Zylinderkop...wItem


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*

Looks like there is alot of room for improvment on these heads on intake and exhaust.
What do they flow in stock shape?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

Ruben bump!


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_you make me jealous

Ditto.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (16v Ruckus)*

intrested to know if anyone is selling or knows someone whos selling.. Thanks.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_Looks like there is alot of room for improvment on these heads on intake and exhaust.
What do they flow in stock shape?

Yeah, I've had mine flowed as well as my friends.....as soon as I find the charts, I'll scan and post them.....they're impressive but it's not what you're thinking. They flow as much as any ported Vw 16v but the ports on the Oettinger are about 25 to 30 percent smaller than the vw's.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Ruben bump! 

How's it going Eric,
How's the Oettinger doing?
~R


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (H2Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_intrested to know if anyone is selling or knows someone whos selling.. Thanks.

I think I may know a guy who's selling a complete GTI 16S from europe....they came with the 16v oettinger engine from the dealer.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

Hey Ruben, motor (bottom end) is apart and getting new pistons and a new block. The crank I have is a 94.5 so I DONT have the oettinger crank which was a mystery for as long as I owned the car. 
You know a guy selling a motor from a 16S or an entire 16S car?


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

All said and done what is the superiority of the Oettinger against the VW standard? ... if the intake flows the same then where is the difference?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (H2Zero)*

I want to know the numbers as well. I do know there were several 215+ hp naturally aspirated Oettinger 16Vs out there back in the day


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Hey Ruben, motor (bottom end) is apart and getting new pistons and a new block. The crank I have is a 94.5 so I DONT have the oettinger crank which was a mystery for as long as I owned the car. 
You know a guy selling a motor from a 16S or an entire 16S car? 


Eric, if you have a 94.5, then you have an Oettinger crank. If it's a 95.5, then it's a vw disel crank. The oettinger was forged, nitrided, and fine balanced.
I know a guy selling an entire car.....it's in europe though


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (H2Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_All said and done what is the superiority of the Oettinger against the VW standard? ... if the intake flows the same then where is the difference?

Much faster port velocity! This translates to better swirl and mix, which in turn allows for more timing without running into detonation. The valves are solid as oppose to hydrolic.....much better for high revs on the 16 valve. There are more cool features like hollow cams, multi-port water cooled head and intake manifold, vernier adjustable cam wheels between intake and exhaust.....the list goes on.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

oh ****, okay...well I am glad to report the crank is in good condition, the motor builder actually commented on how beefy it was. 
The 16S would be a car worth importing to have the only one in the USA....how awesome.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_oh ****, okay...well I am glad to report the crank is in good condition, the motor builder actually commented on how beefy it was. 
The 16S would be a car worth importing to have the only one in the USA....how awesome. 

Yeah but when it comes to replacement parts you maybe stuck... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (H2Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_
Yeah but when it comes to replacement parts you maybe stuck... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Not really


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

i wrote to Oettinger once and they said they have no more performance parts for the Mk 2 / A2.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (H2Zero)*

Just got back from SEMA...wish my car was done to show there!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Pistons, head (combustion chamber and exhaust runners), and valves are in the process of getting ceramic coated. Should have it all back in a week, then the motor goes together. 
After that, I am still deciding on a turbo and intercooler as well as EFI setup. I have a Perfect Power PRS8 EFI system right now but little to no experience with it so I think I am going to sell it and go with a known quantity. I have a friend who builds turbo 5.0 Fords who uses F.A.S.T. (Fuel/Air/Spark/Technologies), and knows what he is doing. 
I need to get ahold of the guys with the lime green rabbit to find out how they went about using EFI injectors.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

r all the 16v oettinger heads the same.
The first 16v heads(found in the French 1.6S)was this same head found on 1.8 + 2.0 conversions in early 90's??


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (rossmc1)*

There were two different sets of 16V heads....early and late, and the changes were insigficant and I can't even remember what they were. Ruben should be able to answer?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

dunno if this was answered, but i was drooling over the car at WW a year or so ago. it is definatly running SDS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_There were two different sets of 16V heads....early and late, and the changes were insigficant and I can't even remember what they were. Ruben should be able to answer?

There was a head for the 1.6/1.7 block and one for the 1.8. You may recall that the earlier blocks have one oil return (one hump) and the 1.8 has two.


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_


















What a collection... anyone have any completed pictures of this car? Would love to see it.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Is that an Oettinger body kit?? I have the same flairs and side skirts but no front air dam and I don't know the make...


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Is that an Oettinger body kit?? I have the same flairs and side skirts but no front air dam and I don't know the make...

Oettinger didn't get into kits until the golf 3 came out. That kit looks like a zender to me.


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (chris24g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris24g* »_
Oettinger didn't get into kits until the golf 3 came out. That kit looks like a zender to me.


its a kamei kit. you can tell by the raised section on the front airdam


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_
Okay, here's a few shots. The first is the stock Oettinger exhaust manifold.....take a good look at the bolt pattern and compare with the VW unit. The second pic shows the exhaust side of the Oettinger head. The third pic shows the Oettinger headers for both the A1 and A2 chassis. The rest is just eye candy.
I've had these engines since the mid eighties







....the first was in 84....they are sooo much fun in the proper chassis









Ummmm........ how bout you pass one of those heads this way?.....


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Greengt1)*

Progress update:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

I think you meant


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (L33t A2)*

Thx


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

what oil filter mount thinger is that?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (WanganLLama)*

European MKI GTI, fairly rare in the states but common in the UK and Germany


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_European MKI GTI, fairly rare in the states but common in the UK and Germany

Do you know if they have one for the ABA block?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

It will fit any 8V block AFAIK, probably 16V blocks too...I've never seen a different oil filter flange shape


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_It will fit any 8V block AFAIK, probably 16V blocks too...I've never seen a different oil filter flange shape 

There are 2 types of oil filter flanges,the one you have wont fit on an ABA/AEB block


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wizard: back to the original car in the topic, I actually met up with the guy about 5 months ago in WA state and he took me for a spin. The thing runs fantastic, I also have a few short video clips of the car getting on it if you're interested..
I certainly was impressed for what is essentially a stock 2.0 Oettinger 16V motor with EFI, he claimed 13's in the 1/4 and it sure felt like it.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

I'll be fashioning a round piece of aluminum to fit in the bottom of the spare tire well to bolt everything down to, and also a slightly bigger diameter piece to cover the spare tire well when all is done.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

Holy FN sweetness!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















....you bastard.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (definition56)*

Progress: Got some custom stuff done relating to building a turbo exhaust manifold and also an intake spacer so I can use a fuel rail


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

APR bought Ottinger correct?? so why dont they start producing the motor again? I think we would all be interested in buying one...We should start a thread of how many people would purchase the motors if they decided to bring it back into production. Anyone down?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_ The thing runs fantastic, I also have a few short video clips of the car getting on it if you're interested..


I think we're all interested







...............


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Mr Black)*

Please tell me one of these Oettinger prepped cars will be at a NE VW show this summer!


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (CHETVW007)*

APR has to reproduse these again


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (vwaddicct07)*

I remember checking this MKI out at WaterWagens '05







. Awesome ride and super clean!


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (GTI451)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI451* »_
















What a collection... anyone have any completed pictures of this car? Would love to see it. 
 

Are you kidding... I've seen the car and I don't believe it exists








Honestly I think Ruben's afraid to finish it... that much power in unskilled hands








How's that strike ya?
-Raffi


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_APR bought Ottinger correct?? so why dont they start producing the motor again?

APR is not interested in producing parts for the older 058/037 blocks.Everything they do now is for the 06A/06B blocks and unfortunately alot of the products they produce are priced to sell @ 300%+ mark up.
The only company that still produces parts for these blocks are Eurospec.Check ebay.de from time to time and hope that you are able to score a uber-rare 99mm Oettinger forged crankshaft.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

And what would i do with the crank? It would drop into a 9a 16v?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_And what would i do with the crank? It would drop into a 9a 16v?

In a 9A block your looking @ a compression height of *26.5mm* which really is not bad but you will have to do alot of clearancing of the side walls in order for that crank + forged rod combination to clear.I would drop anything greater than 92.8mm into an ABA block.I am going to have a full write up in about 3 weeks or so...


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (RubensRoc)*

i think im in love! but i think you need to make room and put some of that **** in my garage.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_APR is not interested in producing parts for the older 058/037 blocks.Everything they do now is for the 06A/06B blocks and unfortunately alot of the products they produce are priced to sell @ 300%+ mark up.
The only company that still produces parts for these blocks are Eurospec.Check ebay.de from time to time and hope that you are able to score a uber-rare 99mm Oettinger forged crankshaft.

So then the question arrises... why did APR have the interest to buy Oettinger way back if they had no interest to continue to market/produce any of their product lines?
One just has to question, ya know?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_why did APR have the interest to buy Oettinger way back if they had no interest to continue to market/produce any of their product lines?
One just has to question, ya know?

Well APR has been dealing with alot of the newer models.They are basically doing today what Oettinger did 20 years ago.If APR was to reproduce this cylinder head,they would want at least $2000 a pop.The only way to get it done is for someone to get there hands on a spare head and do a complete reverse engineering on it...but @ this point you might as well design a cylinder head to suite yourself.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Any interest in these?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

WAIT... Is that an Oettinger crankshaft and set of pistons?
Oh my...


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_WAIT... Is that an Oettinger crankshaft and set of pistons?
Oh my...

yes it is for a 2.0 16v too








I have a complete abt engine, schrick engine, and oettinger engine sitting around too.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, it helps to work at GMP now where you have engines at your complete disposal.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngo* »_I have a complete abt engine, schrick engine, and oettinger engine sitting around too.
You cant say stuff like that and NOT most pictures!
Whats the stroke on the Oettinger crank?94.5mm or 99mm?
BTW I have good news and bad news...
*good news* : Ill be installing my 99mm Oettinger crank this week and showing how its done with forged SCAT rods (just waiting for my ARP's)
*bad news* : APR does NOT have any of the old Oettinger parts,only the body kits and such


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_*bad news* : APR does NOT have any of the old Oettinger parts,only the body kits and such









So, if you ever drop a piston or valve or something by some odd chance and you need a few engine parts... who do you go to for support?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
So, if you ever drop a piston or valve or something by some odd chance and you need a few engine parts... who do you go to for support?

Drop a Piston = JE
Drop a Valve = Measuring it and seeing which aftermarket manufacturer has a similar stem valve
Drop a Crank = Eurospec


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats a little ridiculous to have to go to three different aftermarket companies to find replacement parts if something were to just so happen to go sour. Atleast you have SOME source to get parts...


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_You cant say stuff like that and NOT most pictures!
Whats the stroke on the Oettinger crank?94.5mm or 99mm?


the oettinger cranks 94.5mm
the abt motor








the schrick motor








the GMP motor I'm pulling today.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Ngo* »_the schrick motor


Nice old school dry sump system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yo Flug where are the updates?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

how much power did the Oettinger 16S engines make?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

136 bhp, this was a 1.6L
http://passiongolfgti.com/rubr...ue=43

_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_how much power did the Oettinger 16S engines make?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Car is sitting in garage...I have done everything I can possibly do to the car, just waiting on my fabricator guy to finish up with one more car he is building (a big block Pantera on ITBs and standalone), then he will start working on it and I will start bleeding money at an impressive pace once again










_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Nice old school dry sump system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yo Flug where are the updates?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (rossmc1)*

To answer this a little better, the late head had a block off for the second oil return oil, and one of the coolant return passages (in the head) was deleted. 
I have a nice comparo pic if anyone is still interested. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_r all the 16v oettinger heads the same.
The first 16v heads(found in the French 1.6S)was this same head found on 1.8 + 2.0 conversions in early 90's??


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

And more recent pics with large intercooler, and Ford TB


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i didnt know you were boosting this thing. is that an 02a i spy? whats the expected ouput?
looks very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vagrant_mugen at 2:44 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Nope, just an 020 and an empty case at that (thanks 16vguy), simply in there for fabbing purposes (exhaust and DP)
The car was turbo charged before I rebuilt it, with CIS and a Callaway setup...never dyno'ed but a similar car was right around 300HP at about 15psi on a T04B.
I am using a 60-1 now and hoping for well over 400 HP (eventually)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Nope, just an 020 and an empty case at that (thanks *16vguy*), simply in there for fabbing purposes (exhaust and DP)

You know Erik? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Project is looking really good.What are you doing for the turbo manifold and you might be interested in this.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yo wiz, I was checking that thread out...definitly interested in that swap maybe next spring! I have a VWMS 5 speed and a 6 speed 020 box with kryo gears an a quaiffe so I am good for a bit








Yea I know Erik he is close to me and is an awesome MKI guy (rare in CO)


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

turbo manifold is being hand built with mild stel, tubular, equal length header. Going to ceramic coat it...using a 3" DP and all the way back exhaust


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
Yea I know Erik he is close to me and is an awesome MKI guy (rare in CO)

Ye awesome guy to deal with on a buisness level as well.









_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Yo wiz, I was checking that thread out...definitly interested in that swap maybe next spring! I have a VWMS 5 speed and a 6 speed 020 box with kryo gears an a quaiffe so I am good for a bit









Sweet!Let me know when your ready!

_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_turbo manifold is being hand built with mild stel, tubular, equal length header. Going to ceramic coat it...using a 3" DP and all the way back exhaust

Why not stainless?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Stainless looks sweet but more issues with cracking/durability


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Stainless looks sweet but more issues with cracking/durability 

Brace the turbo.


----------



## R2.0Cabrio (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Please enlighten me in the Ford TB where did you get it and does it only fit your setup or will it fit a 16V mani too. The reason I ask is I have a Weber TB now and really want to use it however I'm having problem with the TPS setup and but the looks of this it is already to go.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (R2.0Cabrio)*

It's cheaper/easier depending on your management to use a VW Passat 2.0 16V automatic TB (kind of hard to find, but they are out there)
However, you can use these two pieces (requires welding) from Bahnbrenner. It is what I am doing for now for a quick fix. The Oettinger manifold inlet is a different shape than the VW one, so it already has to have an adaptor. Running an adaptor to an adaptor is kind of silly but I haven't figured out ho to build an intake manifold with the water ports yet. 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Eric I would have made an entirely new piece for the throttle body adapter instead of having 2 separate pieces.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I can't find anyone to machine the piece without making a casting because it tapers down too much and to a weird shape for the Oettinger manifold...this is a quick fix like I said and it is hopefully just temporary. I didn't want to be waiting for any other outside companies for fabrication, I want this thing ready to go here shortly.
Kind of lame I know but later I will just sell it to someone who needs a Ford T Body adaptor for their 8 or 16V


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_I didn't want to be waiting for any other outside companies for fabrication, I want this thing ready to go here shortly.

I hear you..
Check this out though:

_Quote, originally posted by *www.sltekperformance.com* »_
*16v Oettinger Turbo*
Solid Lifter head 
Port/Polish 
Custom turbo grind cam 
Forged pistons (8:1) 
ARP hardware 
Custom Turbo headgasket 
Custom manifold 
T3 Super 60


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Zoiks!!! When did you find that??


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy cow... the head, manifolds and turbo just dwarf the small block. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Zoiks!!! When did you find that??

Sunday while browsing for VW Race engines on google.
Whats the current status of your build?Nice sky blue MK1 in Performance VW this month running a 16S lump


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey, finally saw that blue MKI....thing is sick! I don't know if you read the part in the article where he said he is planning on turbocharging it soon and has the parts for it...I wish there was a way to get ahold of the guy.
The car has been gone from my place for about a month now sitting at the fabricator's. I do not know the status of what is going on with it as I have been very very busy and out of town for work, but I am going to SEMA in a few weeks with the guy working on it so I guess I'll get an update then.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sorry, I am a bad, bad person for taking so long.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*

These engines are so ballin' 
I'm jealous.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Trying to make the serp belt setup work, discovered that the Oettinger timing belt crank pulley is widened by 7mm to account for head offset, also uses a spacer for the IM shaft pulley. 
So trying to find someone that can modify a TDI crank serp belt pulley to be 7mm more narrow...a friend told me that someone was doing this for serp belt swaps onto a normal VW 16V since its timing belt is wider than 8V (which is what Oettinger uses)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Eric I just measured the thickness of the 9A crankshaft timing belt gear. *[PART # : 027 105 263 B]*
Width of gear without shoulder = 26.2mm
Complete width of gear = 30mm
This gear is ~6mm wider than the 8V gear which by the looks of it is the same case for your gear.The 1.9TD crankshaft pulley has the correct offset for this...let me know when you get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More Oettinger Love:








If there is anyone looking for an Oettinger engine there is one for sale in the classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3557818


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yea....YOU are looking for it


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

whats the deal with the windage tray??(presuming that is what is in front of the shrick sump)is it mesh or something


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

yea chris got all that stuff BUT i'm lucky too...i get to store it for him till he can get it....so i can drool over it!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Well, it isn't a Shrick oil pan, it is an Oettinger pan which is two pieces!
The Shrick was sort of a copy of the Oettinger but without the built in windage tray 2 piece design.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Well, it isn't a Shrick oil pan, it is an Oettinger pan which is two pieces!

The ABT pan was also a 2 piece unit.Very nice units indeed and a good start for a dry sump pan BUT there very expensive.
If you search German Ebay for "Alu Oelwanne" you will see what Germany has to offer.Enjoy the shipping though @ 120Euro's/Pan


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The ABT pan was also a 2 piece unit.Very nice units indeed and a good start for a dry sump pan BUT there very expensive.
If you search German Ebay for "Alu Oelwanne" you will see what Germany has to offer.Enjoy the shipping though @ 120Euro's/Pan









If you have paid 120 euro for that,well then the Germans have screwed you


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (NORSK)*

Skrewkrieged?


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
If you have paid 120 euro for that,well then the Germans have screwed you









I guess they are screwing many people other than me







...besides we are not all lucky like you to be livng in Norway!
I paid 150 Euro's (~225US) for an Audi 80 GTE oil pan...30 Euro's for the pan,120 Euro's to ship.I had 2 options...
Option A = ask for a refund and lose out on the pan
Option B = suck it up and pay the 120 Euro's for shipping via Fedex I believe?
IMHO the cheapest way to ship from Germany is through Deutsche Post (German DHL) but dont complain when you products dont show up for 6 - 8 weeks....


----------



## Hassen (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Please post the comparo pic FlugGTI.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
[email protected] took it...

















I was fortunate enough to purchase this head/manifold/Callaway turbo items....only been wanting one since the late 80's








I think that I wil lbe using the Oettinger stuff to build a little someting special for my MKI Jetta 2 door. Will sell off all the Turbo stuff, as I do not have have need for that stuff.
I hope to unveil it to you guys in the Spring.

chris
C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone have a comprehensive "build list" of ALL the parts that were originally included in the Oettinger 16V Kit?
I have heard that there was an estimated total of 150 pieces??? Is this correct ? Is there a list available?
chris
c2


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Hey Chris, I have a PDF of the Oettinger 1600 and 2000 engine manuals, I believe there's a comprehensive list of all parts. It is translasted from German so it is a little tough to interpret at times. 
You should keep it turbo, there's a bit of history behind your motor being built one off by reeve's callaway and the guys...can you post a pic of your old exhuast manifold?
If you do end up going NA, you can build a tubular header using a flange that I had made by a company called BMC Race in TX...since good luck finding an OE Oettinger exhaust manifold. 
Welcome to the family!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Hey Chris, I have a PDF of the Oettinger 1600 and 2000 engine manuals, I believe there's a comprehensive list of all parts. It is translasted from German so it is a little tough to interpret at times. 
You should keep it turbo, there's a bit of history behind your motor being built one off by reeve's callaway and the guys...can you post a pic of your old exhuast manifold?
If you do end up going NA, you can build a tubular header using a flange that I had made by a company called BMC Race in TX...since good luck finding an OE Oettinger exhaust manifold. 
Welcome to the family!









Awesome, any information would be greatly appreciated....I would love to get one of those flanges from you...or I may have our fabricator build a crazy Oettinger 16v Turbo exhaust manifold for the car








Here are the pics that I have of the Turbo Items:

























chris
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:10 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Sweet pics, it looks like someone might have modified that manifold for a different type of turbo KKK? but mine is for a T04B (typical Rotomaster Callway turbo)....I will try to take a pic when I get home.
I actually have a flange I can send you in mild steel, but my supplier can make a flange in stainless too if you need it. His prices are very reasonable, mild is around 40 bucks and stainless is around 90. I have a spare mild I can send if you're interested. 
He also took specs of the intake, as I intended to build a custom intake manifold or throttle body setup at some point. 
My own personal manifold is being built as we speak, for a T3 turbo setup (60-1 turbo) I will have pics soon and hopefully the car will be running by spring.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Thanks vwpat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Oettinger part #'s* »_
















































































































































































Images taken from Passiongti.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sweet find!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Here's a pic of that flange on the head, it is 1/2" thick


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Here's a pic of that flange on the head, it is 1/2" thick









Nice machine work....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Here's a pic of that flange on the head, it is 1/2" thick

You are going to build a tubular manifold?Thought you were going for Cast


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

My buddy Sladdi has an Oettinger 16V engine in his RHD Golf in Stuttgart. I helped him work on it last year while I was there in Germany. Rumor has it, that it may be coming to America.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You are going to build a tubular manifold?Thought you were going for Cast









Yea dude, there's no such thing as a cast turbo manifold for one of these engines, I suppose you could take the factory one and chop it up or have a custom cast one done....but WHY???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
Yea dude, there's no such thing as a cast turbo manifold for one of these engines, I suppose you could take the factory one and chop it up or have a custom cast one done....but WHY???









Standard 16V manifold does not bolt up?If so you can get a Cast unit from Killa/[email protected]


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

it's not even close, it looks like it would be but the exhaust port spacing is different as well as the overall size and stud location


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sweet, where from?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Update: something finally taking form, but still waiting on a lot of fabrication parts.








Sorry for the small pic! Damn camera phone


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

A few more


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Looking good Eric!








Now all you need to do is get a 90& cast fitting welded onto the compressor cover and run the intercooler piping around the head.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

After we clock the turbo, the charge pipe will have a 90 and will run low across the shift linkage, so there's room for the big 4" pipe that will lead to a headlight-area air filter
The inlet and outlet for the I/C are both on the driver side.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_After we clock the turbo, the charge pipe will have a 90 and will run low across the shift linkage, so there's room for the big 4" pipe that will lead to a headlight-area air filter
The inlet and outlet for the I/C are both on the driver side. 

So you are using the APR style intercooler?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am not familiar with the ATP intercooler, but it is a top/bottom flow Treadstone intercooler


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_A few more


























whits with the different sizing on the tubing???


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

it's a step header design, mainly due to the fact that the Oettinger 16V exhaust ports are rather small...it steps up to a bigger pipe diameter to work with a T3 flange instead of a T25 flange. 
edit: and also exhuast studs wouldnt work with a bigger primary off the head.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

i think your better off keeping the tubes smaller size, and building the collector properly to match the t3 just by using different angle cuts. good work though, looks nice.
and i know everyone praises anything from ottinger or callaway for the motor, but that turbo manifold is a piece of crap. your basic ATP cast manifold is way better. (the original manifold, not the new one being made)




_Modified by speed51133! at 9:03 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I never personally used a Callaway 8V manifold, but I did own a couple used ones....they were both cracked <shrug>
The old turbo manifold off my Oettinger was just a log style built out of cast iron weld-Ls, and it also had a few cracks on the T-4 collector flange. 
We did the step in the primary because the collector was already made (Vibrant) and this was to keep the cost factor down considerably.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

i see...
dont get me wrong, it looks awesome....i know how keeping costs down goes. its easy to tell somoene to just pay for dies to have some company make you a custom pipe with a transition.....but when its your project.....


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Also, the guy building it has had good luck with a stepped header on a turbo Ford he built (~1000hp) He knows more than me


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

well alright.
looks good!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

ugh..
vw fab


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

It's in a common area for all cylinders to get to, and while it is not a smooth 30-40 degree angle like you might see on an Indy turbo header, the Tial 44mm should handle the job just fine!


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Update?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (lrusak)*

Non right now, figuring out which radiator I am using. I was looking at Honda 1/2 size ones but they are too tall by about an inch and a half. Probably going to use a stock Scirocco 22" one and figure out where to put the oil cooler later


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Non right now, figuring out which radiator I am using. I was looking at Honda 1/2 size ones but they are too tall by about an inch and a half. Probably going to use a stock Scirocco 22" one and figure out where to put the oil cooler later

Look on summit for some units,if not search ebay.A customer of mine was running the Honda unit in his MK1 with no issues.Rather nice set up too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now this is way too cool.Twin adjustable camshafts in the early 80's


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't know what they were doing there....a backup timing belt? Or maybe they gutted the internal cam gears for quicker cam timing adjustments...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_I don't know what they were doing there....a backup timing belt? Or maybe they gutted the internal cam gears for quicker cam timing adjustments...

Well the valve cover is different so more than likely they made the camshafts independant of each other internally.
Hows the build coming along? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Honda radiators were too tall by an inch and a half or so without leaning it back and using up a lot of space...I ended up just getting an aluminum Scirocco style radiator (the more narrow one), going out to the shop tomorrow to bolt up the fan shroud and see how much room is left for an oil cooler. 
After that, 98% of the fab work is done, and the car will be coming back to my house to swap in the motor, wire up the standalone....and hopefully MAKE IT RUN!!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

Update: finally decided to grind out the CIS injector cup threads so a EFI injector would sit in there lower. Ditched the spacer idea based on hood clearance and a myriad of other issues. Here it is now


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_After that, 98% of the fab work is done, and the car will be coming back to my house to swap in the motor, wire up the standalone....and hopefully MAKE IT RUN!!










Waiting


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Update: finally decided to grind out the CIS injector cup threads so a EFI injector would sit in there lower. Ditched the spacer idea based on hood clearance and a myriad of other issues. Here it is now


are the oettinger cis injectors that much different than the normal 16v ones? cause for those (stock) you can somply screw in an 8v digi plastic cup that fits the EFI injector perfectly..sorry if i missed this detail already








motor is looking siick


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
are the oettinger cis injectors that much different than the normal 16v ones? cause for those (stock) you can somply screw in an 8v digi plastic cup that fits the EFI injector perfectly..sorry if i missed this detail already








motor is looking siick
Not sure if Oettinger used stock sized inserts but you cannot on early (pre 84) heads. They used 24 X 1.5 threads vs. the later 22 X1.5. You can but the inserts that will screw in early heads and accept electronic injectors from 034 though.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (vwpat)*

i realize that, but all 16v heads (stock, us) have the injector cup size that fits directly with the 8v digi cups. im just curious if the oettinger head was different being earlier...im assuming you are refering solely to 8v heads


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (VWralley)*

The Oettinger head uses the older big CIS cups from an 8V motor. The Oettinger head was designed in the 70's.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

yeah he cleared that up for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck on th build, its looking great


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (VWralley)*

I tried using the 034 EFI things to covert, but it put the injectors way up, and I had to use a 1.5" spacer to get the fuel rail to fit between the valve cover and intake manifold. This created issues with hood clearance, throttle body clearance, and also sealing integrity of the water ports that run through the manifold...when it all came down to it, we decided to ditch the idea of the spacer.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_I tried using the 034 EFI things to covert, but it put the injectors way up, and I had to use a 1.5" spacer to get the fuel rail to fit between the valve cover and intake manifold. This created issues with hood clearance, throttle body clearance, and also sealing integrity of the water ports that run through the manifold...when it all came down to it, we decided to ditch the idea of the spacer. 

I can have custom ones made,just take some images for me!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

The ones 034 makes for the 5 cyl CIS to EFI conversion worked great, it's just that there is no room between the stock intake manifold for a fuel rail once they are raised up. I looked at a jillion different options including skinny and shorty injectors, and we eventually decided the best thing to do is just remove the threads and make it so the EFI Bosch injector will slide down into the head like was done in the green car in this thread. It was a bit scary doing it, but I found several companies that make a thread deally you can epoxy back in if I really want to switch back to CIS....LOL


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Does anyone have a comprehensive "build list" of ALL the parts that were originally included in the Oettinger 16V Kit?
I have heard that there was an estimated total of 150 pieces??? Is this correct ? Is there a list available?
chris
c2

Were the Oettinger 16V Head/Manifold assemblies numbered in production? Any idea of actual documented 16v setups that are floating around here in the USA/CANADA?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (collier)*

They were numbered, I have no official number but I have heard 2000-2500 were made according to Colin at TT. I've had this car since 2000 and I did quite a bit of Oettinger research before that. In all of the past 8-9 years, I have met maybe 5-6 people with this head in the USA/England.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

A few update pics!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Wow that looks amazing!
let me know if you need a VR sensor bracket for that 60-2 wheel


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

updates?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_updates?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just been doing a lot of small stuff like figuring out where to route the wiring harness for the EFI, and trying to figure out throttle body solutions, radiator solutions, etc. 
So far this is what I got: 
1. Griffin "scirocco radiator" with outlets rewelded for a better angle
2. 2.0 16V Passat auto T body (TPS) with the oval "lip" machined off flat to adapt to BBM 2.5"round piece (for intercooler piping, see pics). I thought I could figure out how to mate the TPS onto an older 1.8 16V to body but the castings are too different
3. Fuel rail: this is still going to be a chore, there is hardly any space between the intake manifold and the valve cover for a rail....the green car in the beginning of this thread used a 1.8T one, but I remember he did some stuff like grinding down the valve cover. I am still working on my own setup of basically a -6AN size rail with some custom length extrusions for the injector bosses.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

I did get the intake piping back from powder coating...I left the bubble wrap on because I'll be removing it often while figuring stuff out..


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

looks sick and i wish i could get my hands on some of this stuff for my valver. i gotta say though the only thing i don't like in the slightest is that wastegate placement, to me it seems like aesthetics took precedence over proper function. the wastegate should be branched off when all four runner are collected (can't imagine you don't already know that though) with as smooth a transition as allowable. curious why you only branched it off the one cylinder?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
2. 2.0 16V Passat auto T body (TPS) with the oval "lip" machined off flat to adapt to BBM 2.5"round piece (for intercooler piping, see pics). I thought I could figure out how to mate the TPS onto an older 1.8 16V to body but the castings are too different

So that throttle body in the image is indeed the Passat unit?
p.s. You need an ABF alternator set up for that "authentic" look


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_looks sick and i wish i could get my hands on some of this stuff for my valver. i gotta say though the only thing i don't like in the slightest is that wastegate placement, to me it seems like aesthetics took precedence over proper function. the wastegate should be branched off when all four runner are collected (can't imagine you don't already know that though) with as smooth a transition as allowable. curious why you only branched it off the one cylinder?

I agree entirely, but it wasn't me that designed/built this manifold. The guy that built the manifold for me assured me it would work fine with the 44mm wastegate, and that if it doesn't work, we'll re-do it.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
So that throttle body in the image is indeed the Passat unit?
p.s. You need an ABF alternator set up for that "authentic" look









The throttle body in the pic was the 1.8 16V unit. What do I need for an authentic look? Just the ABF alternator?? I do need a new one because the one in the pic is gnarly and I dont think it even works


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
The throttle body in the pic was the 1.8 16V unit. What do I need for an authentic look? Just the ABF alternator?? I do need a new one because the one in the pic is gnarly and I dont think it even works

Alaternator & bracket.I can also provide lightened pulley's @ an additional cost


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

what is that bad boy going in to?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_what is that bad boy going in to?

Not sure yet


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sweet looking motor...
I think the ABF setup puts the alternator out too far though. If you remember, I have an ABA setup that I hacked off the AC compressor mount...so it still uses a serp belt setup and the TDI crank pulley works (duh I bought it from you)...lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Sweet looking motor...
I think the ABF setup puts the alternator out too far though. If you remember, I have an ABA setup that I hacked off the AC compressor mount...so it still uses a serp belt setup and the TDI crank pulley works (duh I bought it from you)...lol

This is the same set up in a MK1:


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Update! The motor is IN!







+ sexy E30 M3 content


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lol....gimme a couple days


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

what? no AC?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

AC in a Rabbit is going 100 with the windows down


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_AC in a Rabbit is going 100 with the windows down









Dreams are nice but lets get some more pics going on


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok
























Oil feed line routed








Fire sleeves added to fuel lines





























_Modified by FlugGTI at 9:08 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

All of my friends have made bets as to when it will actually start for the first time...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Half your friends lost that bet


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Haha, my neighbor (Aug 09) is probably going to win! Seriously though, I am just waiting (since Oct 08) for a phenolic spacer for the intake manifold to be made...the dude told me three weeks and now it has been three months. Of course the weather hasn't had me terribly motivated to work on it a lot...
Just been trying to button up all the little stuff here and there, vaccuum lines, gauges, electrics, etc. 
It's pretty much ready to start as soon as I get the phenolic spacer (which I need for the fuel rail spacing)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Haha, my neighbor (Aug 09) is probably going to win! Seriously though, I am just waiting (since Oct 08) for a phenolic spacer for the intake manifold to be made...the dude told me three weeks and now it has been three months. Of course the weather hasn't had me terribly motivated to work on it a lot...
Just been trying to button up all the little stuff here and there, vaccuum lines, gauges, electrics, etc. 
It's pretty much ready to start as soon as I get the phenolic spacer (which I need for the fuel rail spacing)


You got the phenolic spacer drawn up in CAD?I can get it made for you.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nah, the guy called me last week and said they are ready. He supposedly shipped it Monday so I should see it by next week at thelatest I hope.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

Update: phenolic spacer FINALLLLLLLLLLLLLLY here. Buttoning everything up now and working on small issues like throttle cable bracket hood clearance, etc. 
We are finally within the final countdown


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (nothing-leaves-stock)*


























I have collected some Oettinger/Callaway/Schrick parts for my Jetta 2 Door project. The manifold had been abused over the years, several extra injectors added to it, drilled tapped, and basically looked like swiss cheese. Now that it is winter, and we have slowed down a bit, I had our fabricator to sand blast the manifold, fill in the unnecessary holes, drill and retap holes....basically OVERHAUL the entire manifold. Just got it back, and I couldn't be happier. I will now send it along with the Oettinger valve cover out to be powdercoated (satin black) unless I get a wild hair and go with a color.
Just wanted to show some progress. For now, it makes a nice bookend with some other project stuff


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (C2Motorsports)*

DAMMM you people horde the oettinger







it ain't much but i got bored and made this for my scirocco aba16vt it about 250 now im planing on 300 to 330 whp this is my winter beater btw


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

Hi Chris, I have some extras of the phenolic spacer if you're interested in one!


----------



## embe (Jan 17, 2009)

*Oettinger race engine*

Hi all,
I'm new here and got notice of this forum through these postings about the Oettinger 16V engine. 
I'd like to show you a turbo race engine of the Oettinger 16V used at LeMans in the early 90s.
But how do I get a URL for a picture??








BTW: If there's the need to translate something on the Oettinger 16V from German, I can help.
embe


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger race engine (embe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *embe* »_Hi all,
I'm new here and got notice of this forum through these postings about the Oettinger 16V engine. 
I'd like to show you a turbo race engine of the Oettinger 16V used at LeMans in the early 90s.
But how do I get a URL for a picture??








BTW: If there's the need to translate something on the Oettinger 16V from German, I can help.
embe

email me the pictures
[email protected]
I will host them for you.


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

flickr.com offers free hosting


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Hi Chris, I have some extras of the phenolic spacer if you're interested in one!


IM sent


----------



## embe (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*

Thanks, I uploaded them to flickr.com, I hope it works...
This is the engine:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
This engine has been run in the Gebhardt prototype race cars, like this Gebhardt JC873 in the late 80s, earlz 90s:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
It features a dry sump system, piston cooling, turbo charging, strengthened crank bearings, magnesium face plate which used to hold the Kugelfischer mechanical fuel pump and the water pump. It also has three inputs for cool water in the rear of the block, the water leaves through the 5 regular Oettinger exits in the cylinder head, so water flow should be improved. It has 1.8L displacement per the former race regulations. It revs 8000rpm and is supposed to have 430HP for endurance racing at 20psi and 500HP short term for quick passing.
In the race car it was oriented longitudinally, with very long intake and exhaust pipes.
There's obviously less room now... 
I"ll add water injection and will put a Rotrex supercharger on it. According to the last owner, the turbo lag is tremendous using a T4E turbo, which is already smaller than the race spec turbo. I hope the Rotrex helps with that...
I thought you might find this interesting.
embe


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (embe)*

^^^Pics from above


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (frechem)*

Wow, that is nice and raritat!


----------



## chillzombies (Oct 17, 2008)

I think i just fell in love that with green gti


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

We're having some teething issues with the EFI right now, car hasn't fired yet though we tried a few weeks ago. 
Also, might have to engineer a solution for better intake manifold sealing with the phenolic....the intake was already prone to leaking coolant intot he intake ports or out the side as it was!


----------



## treser4k (Jul 10, 2007)

did someone measured the pistons of a 1800E/2000E oettinger engine with the 94,5 crankshaft? I am looking for the exact size, compression high and so far...


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (treser4k)*

my pistons are 83mm, therefore the displacement is approximately 2045cc with the 94.5 crank. I think the stock Oettinger 2.0 pistons are either 81.5mm or 82, can't remember (though I have a set laying around somewhere)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_my pistons are 83mm, therefore the displacement is approximately 2045cc with the 94.5 crank. I think the stock Oettinger 2.0 pistons are either 81.5mm or 82, can't remember (though I have a set laying around somewhere) 

You got any leads on 99mm cranks?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I've never heard of one or seen one.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

SUCCESS!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice.
Wats that weird ticking Im hearing near the belts.Hope its just an ajustment.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_Nice.
Wats that weird ticking Im hearing near the belts.Hope its just an ajustment.

Alternator?
Looking good otherwise! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Alternator?
Looking good otherwise! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats wat I was thinking too.I get worried hearing engines


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Hi, it's either the alternator, or the tensioner. It just started doing that right as I came around the car. 
The Oettinger 16V is a very noisy engine, due to the solid lifters + the hollow cames and other stuff. It sounds a lot like a (very expensive) sewing machine


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_SUCCESS!










MUSIC TO MY EARS ! ! !


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Hi, it's either the alternator, or the tensioner. It just started doing that right as I came around the car.

Probably the bearing in the tensioner idler.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Tuning round 2!



_Modified by FlugGTI at 8:50 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
The Oettinger 16V is a very noisy engine, due to the solid lifters + the hollow cames and other stuff. It sounds a lot like a (very expensive) sewing machine









ive been working on my bmw e30 318i w/ an m42 motor swap(1.8L 16v). this is all stock stuff on my motor:
-adj. in. &ex. cam gears
-hollow camshafts
-cam pos. sensor
-crank pos. sensor(external wheel)
-4-1 header w/ ports in each runner(look like egt bungs)
i was super surprised to find all this stuff stock, its almost perfectly set up for standalone and solid lifters, once i get some forged internals.
very tough looking 4cyl. beefy motor. i cant wait to port the sh it outta it and get some h-beam rods & headstuds. and i think it uses the same lifters as the VW 16v's, so im hoping i mite be able to use 034's solid lifters in this too.
awesome looks on the Ott. golf. very cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

got the 02S gearbox


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Awesome build man, love the enigne and the work you did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Congrats on the start up


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so I should come to colorado when?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

First time driven in EIGHT YEARS. Even if it blows up on the dyno next week at least I got to drive it 30 miles today


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FlugGTI)*

no better feeling bro.
im glad to see it in the sunshine.
congrats


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6SHOTS)*

Where is our dyno information!!!!!!!!!!!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (FlugGTI)*

Haven't been on the vortex for awhile. I think that car came from SF originally? Anyway, nice build, Flug. My only concern is the phenolic spacer and the water ports that go into the head. I'm sure that was a major worry.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_First time driven in EIGHT YEARS. Even if it blows up on the dyno next week at least I got to drive it 30 miles today









PERFORMANCE VW!!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Just been working out a few bugs. The first dyno trip was a waste, should be setting up a re-try after said bugs are gone (standalone related). 
I too was worried about the phenolic spacer holding water, but so far so good. I used ultra copper seal around the intake ports with the stock gaskets (on each side) and some water pump/thermostat housing sealant around the coolant ports. I too, am surprised it isn't leaking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*

That thing is loud, solid lifter and all. Sounds like its gonna rattle itself to death.
Regardless, the car is badass.....cant wait to see the dyno
Any flow numbers out there for the oettinger heads?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Dave926)*

digital cam video always makes the sound weird. it is only marginally louder than a stock solid lifter GTI....not to mention in the vid the engine has like 40 min of run time


----------



## a1ellis (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*

Got some pics and flow figures from my engine.
The base engine was a complete 2ltr Oettinger engine which i had to buy the car just to get the engine !! the plan is to bolt a G60 charger to it and so far its sitting in the spare bedroom getting built up after the heads been flowed and rebuilt and the bottom ends been rebuilt with custom JE pistons uprated rods arp bolts fully lightened and ballanced and new seals/bearings throughout.
flow figures first the graphs show first the exhaust which has the oettinger in blue a standard 16v head in pink and the red line with blue stars is a flowed 16v.








and the inlet which has the same colour coding








And some pics of the progress











































_Modified by a1ellis at 12:06 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (a1ellis)*

hey thanks for posting the flow graph, very helpful. Those numbers pretty much reflect what i thought, it is interesting though how much torquier AND rev happy the Oettinger is just based on improved exhaust flow. The ports of both the intake and exhaust are smaller on the Oettinger head.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (a1ellis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1ellis* »_
flow figures first the graphs show first the exhaust which has the oettinger in blue a standard 16v head in pink and the red line with blue stars is a flowed 16v.

I always thought the Oettinger head flowed LESS than the 9A or even PL heads.








What cogged gear set up is that you have? VWMS with 9mm pitch?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I always thought the Oettinger head flowed LESS than the 9A or even PL heads.








?

No way dude! Ask Ruben


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

If they flowed less air, they would make less power, right? If the ports are smaller but flow more air, there must be less restriction in the head design. I haven't opened up my oettinger head (might let all the magic escape), but when I ported my vw 16v head I noticed that the path to the valve took almost a 90 degree turn. I'm no expert on the Bernoulli principle or fluid dynamics, but that has to slow down the air flow. There are some cutaway views of the oettinger head that shows more direct path.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (chris24g)*

If that flow chart isn't a direct indication of the shortcoming of the VW design, I don't know what is! 
Chris, when are you going to put your head in a car??


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
Chris, when are you going to put your head in a car??

My mk2 Scirocco has a 2L Oettinger 16v in it already. Runs like a champ, even tracked the car at Laguna Seca and Thunderhill. Next on the list is to ITB it because the ricerockets are just as fast. Bye bye beautiful manifold.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (chris24g)*

Hoping to get 200 N/A










_Modified by chris24g at 12:56 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (a1ellis)*

^ very cool!

_Quote, originally posted by *a1ellis* »_









What is that?


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

Looks like a chromed euro oil filter flange


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_
No way dude! Ask Ruben









I will call Ruben this week.I have a 02S box for him anyway...
But this does not make sense.Oettinger made the 16V then VW made the 16V 9A & PL engines.Why would they make a head that performed lower than an older Oettinger head?
I would LOVE to get my hands on the Oettinger 20V motor but that is simply unobtainable like most Oettinger parts.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_
What is that?

European oil filter housing.Very cool piece but I am done collecting cool pieces for now...I have enough


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
But this does not make sense.Oettinger made the 16V then VW made the 16V 9A & PL engines.Why would they make a head that performed lower than an older Oettinger head?


It usually comes down to cost and driveability. Gear driven cams are noisier than chain driven, hydraulic lifters require less maintenance, rifle drilled cams are more expensive to manufacture, the compact head casting (with severe port angles) requires less material (just a guess at that one). The 16v Scirocco was no slouch for its time. Still is a fun car to drive.


----------



## a1ellis (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco R16V)*

yea its the oil take off better pic of it fitted here








So can any one tell me how they have fitted electric injectors to there oettinger heads ? i'm having trouble !lol
Ellis


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

Answer is on page 6 of this thread...


----------



## HOW4RD (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
You got any leads on 99mm cranks?

I've got one! Bought it about 10 years ago with the intention of building a 2.2L but went down the VR6 route instead. It's packed in grease along with the new ABF block, Weber Man manifolds, big valve head, etc...








45-99-47,8 and E705934 stamped on it.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I guess they are screwing many people other than me








IMHO the cheapest way to ship from Germany is through Deutsche Post (German DHL) but dont complain when you products dont show up for 6 - 8 weeks....


Hey, I have the opposite experience when buying things on Ebay USA.















But when I can help anyone out shipping into Netherlands and gathering stuf for combined shipments into USA.
let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't checked in on this thread in a long time, congrats on the fire up and of course actually getting to drive it.
I wonder if anyone at Oettinger even cares that people still get wood over their 20+ year old parts? It's really sad that they don't really do anything but plastic anymore.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (g60vw)*

I saw old lime green on page 1 driving around town awhile back, dam it sure is purty and sounds pretty badasz too


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (blubullet509)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubullet509* »_I saw old lime green on page 1 driving around town awhile back, dam it sure is purty and sounds pretty badasz too

I am glad to hear it is still running. That guy is hard to get ahold of.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_I haven't checked in on this thread in a long time, congrats on the fire up and of course actually getting to drive it.
I wonder if anyone at Oettinger even cares that people still get wood over their 20+ year old parts? It's really sad that they don't really do anything but plastic anymore.

Well right after it started making power, it started making some funny noise fromt he tranny; after taking it apart part of 2nd gear was floating around. Currently waiting on a tranny rebuild, taking way longer than expected. 
Also, I just got MMP's 10.1" rotor Wilwood kit, and the damn things still dont fit behind my ATS cups which are 15x7 (I believe ET28). 
Anyone know of a set of Zender Turbos?? Those are about the only other old skool wheel which would look great on my car! Here'sthe brakes behind some ugly RA's










_Modified by FlugGTI at 9:22 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

Me like BBS RA









nice project, 
I just saw another oettinger engine for sale
http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAP...72804


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_It's really sad that they don't really do anything but plastic anymore.

That is ok...
I am pretty content with what Oettinger has brought to the table in the past.That being said the new head to have is the FSI cylinder head.We just finished making a whole bunch of AEB 20V and 9A/PL manifold adapters to use on the FSI head.
finally a head that is readily available that can fill the gap for us.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Well Herr Oettinger died and the company went a totally different direction. Sort of reminds me of Neuspeed or any other company for that matter. Not a lot of profit in limited production, high cost to produce engine parts. Plenty of profit in relatively easy to mass produce body parts.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

PS: if anyone ever finds an Oettinger cluster like that cabrio for sale has, I will pay a finders fee!!! Or if someone happens to have one I have an even more raritat VW Motorsports cluster (9K tack/240kmh)!!!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

A teaser...finally got tranny rebuilt and shaking out the cobwebs. Back to dyno tomorrow



_Modified by FlugGTI at 4:37 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Mummy!


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

time to celebrate with some genuine OETTINGER BEER
































I love this corner of the supermarket


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (CallawayTurbo)*

I've yet to find a distributor for that beer in the USA, but I agree!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
That is ok...
I am pretty content with what Oettinger has brought to the table in the past.That being said the new head to have is the FSI cylinder head.We just finished making a whole bunch of AEB 20V and 9A/PL manifold adapters to use on the FSI head.
finally a head that is readily available that can fill the gap for us.









Issam, would you still use the FSI injection??
Can you use the cams of the fsi head with port injection?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
Issam, would you still use the FSI injection??
Can you use the cams of the fsi head with port injection?

Ye,
just would have to time your fueling correctly...








DONT GET ANY IDEAS!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Sorry for the terrible sound quality....the car is LOUD!


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

sounds amazing!







what exhaust are you running if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (nick526)*

3 inch Borla, no resonator


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
DONT GET ANY IDEAS!


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*



FlugGTI said:


> Sorry for the terrible sound quality....the car is LOUD!
> Nice pull Eric!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub tek* »_










YOU TOO!!









_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_


FlugGTI said:


> Sorry for the terrible sound quality....the car is LOUD!
> Nice pull Eric!






FlugGTI said:


> Ruben I have a little surprise for you
> Send me an email for pictures


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Flug,
I can't see the numbers at the end of the pull, what is it making?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (g60vw)*

Well I forgot to have him print the UNcorrected numbers since we're up at 5250' above SL. But corrected: 378whp and about 325tq. The turbo is big and the torque doesn't peak til 6000rpm 
Here's the scan if you can read it


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

damn i got here at a good time!... very cool stuff here and very awesome #s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Djnaitso (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (CallawayTurbo)*

What kind a engine is this ??










_Modified by Djnaitso at 9:15 AM 9/3/2009_










_Modified by Djnaitso at 10:22 AM 9/3/2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Djnaitso)*

Looks like an 8V motor with a callway valve cover.
Not relevant to this thread


----------



## Djnaitso (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

thx sorry to post it here. Was the only page I could find with any people with oettinger knowledge







you know the bhp on the engine and maybe what its worth ?? 98000k and the name on the engine if you can help


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Djnaitso)*

The pics are so tiny


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_The pics are so tiny

I have good eyes....


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (RubensRoc)*

Flug, beautiful car and congrats, only question is what turbo are you running?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Shoot Out)*

Innovative 60-1. I have no idea what the specs are because I got it from a friend.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_PS: if anyone ever finds an Oettinger cluster like that cabrio for sale has, I will pay a finders fee!!! Or if someone happens to have one I have an even more raritat VW Motorsports cluster (9K tack/240kmh)!!!

Are you going to show us your new oettinger cluster?


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (darthcabby)*

I saw an Oettinger Intake manifold for sale on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (toledor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toledor* »_
I saw an Oettinger Intake manifold for sale on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories

In Greece


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Could you post some pics of that CIS intake you briefly showed earlier?


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (darthcabby)*

Here ya go...thanks again Darthcabby!!!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

And one of my favorite mountain drives


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Here ya go...thanks again Darthcabby!!!









I am glad that the cluster is in your car.It is a good home for it. 
It didn´t make any sense to have it in my garage without any use.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (darthcabby)*

It's weird too; with the "correct" speedo drive gear, my original cluster indicated 5-8mph slower than actual....with this Oettinger cluster, the speed is dead nuts accurate


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

It's nice to see the community get together to make things like that happen, Very cool people and a very cool car. I would love to try and see that thing next time I roll through Denver on the way to Divide/Breck.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (g60vw)*

Let me know! I work in Salt Lake City so I am only home in Denver 8-10 days a month. I'll probably put the car up for the winter sometime in November depending on the weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

We have some more in Greece, here are our prides!!


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have some more in Greece, here are our prides!!




























That is FAKE....photoshop


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Didnt I send you a bunch of pics of the pan once?


----------



## PetterTh (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

































Going into this, check my sig for more info:


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (PetterTh)*

Sweet find!


----------



## PetterTh (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Thanks guys, will soon be done with rebuilding the rear beam, then I'll start on the engine. 
Any suggestions to what to use as exhaust port gaskets?
And I wonder if the sparkplugs are special or if they are similar to the 
Vw 16v for example.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (PetterTh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PetterTh* »_Thanks guys, will soon be done with rebuilding the rear beam, then I'll start on the engine. 
Any suggestions to what to use as exhaust port gaskets?
And I wonder if the sparkplugs are special or if they are similar to the 
Vw 16v for example.

Spark plugs are usually never a special item unless you are dealing with some super rare Japanese low emission engine that had telescoping plugs.Whatever the case NGK can supply ANY spark plug you will ever need. Just get the correct thread length and you can work back words.
As for the exhaust port gaskets, there is a company here that makes gaskets , I can ask them for you otherwise get some copper or SS sheet and cut your own gasket.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Issam is correct. The Oettinger 16V head uses 10mm size spark plugs (like a motorcycle). I am using NGK Cr8E plugs, but my car is turbocharged. I'd try Cr7E to start with, they are easy to find at any Suzuki dealership (stock plugs for a Hayabusa). 
The original Oettinger spark plugs were Champion something-or-others that are pretty much no longer available...
As far as exhuast port gaskets, I have the part number at home, but you can use some metal Porsche 930 gaskets...I am not sure exactly what year but I can try to find out. I have a Porsche guru friend who came over when I was building my engine and he said, "Oh, I know what will work for those...." and he brought em over next time...lol


----------



## PetterTh (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Spark plugs are usually never a special item unless you are dealing with some super rare Japanese low emission engine that had telescoping plugs.Whatever the case NGK can supply ANY spark plug you will ever need. Just get the correct thread length and you can work back words.
As for the exhaust port gaskets, there is a company here that makes gaskets , I can ask them for you otherwise get some copper or SS sheet and cut your own gasket.




_Quote, originally posted by *FlugGTI* »_Issam is correct. The Oettinger 16V head uses 10mm size spark plugs (like a motorcycle). I am using NGK Cr8E plugs, but my car is turbocharged. I'd try Cr7E to start with, they are easy to find at any Suzuki dealership (stock plugs for a Hayabusa). 
The original Oettinger spark plugs were Champion something-or-others that are pretty much no longer available...
As far as exhuast port gaskets, I have the part number at home, but you can use some metal Porsche 930 gaskets...I am not sure exactly what year but I can try to find out. I have a Porsche guru friend who came over when I was building my engine and he said, "Oh, I know what will work for those...." and he brought em over next time...lol


Thanks for the quick answer guys. 
I have some papers from when the engine was sold originally back in the 80's, it specifies Champion G63 spark plugs, maybe you could help me find something similar to those?
As for the gasket, Issam if you could contact them for me that would be great, just contact me at my mail, I'll send it on an IM. I can always try to make one out of some gasket material, though.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (PetterTh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PetterTh* »_
Thanks for the quick answer guys. 
I have some papers from when the engine was sold originally back in the 80's, it specifies Champion G63 spark plugs, maybe you could help me find something similar to those?

If you are keeping it N/A then NGK BKR5E for you in 10mm unit. I am sure they can be sourced.What is your email?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Does anyone know how many of these motors were actually produced?
Cant seem to get an exact figure.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Issam somewhere in the neighborhood of 2000...Ruben knows for sure. One of my heads is stamped 1500-ish


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

If any one is interested we have this parts for sale



















































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:48 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (Issam Abed)*

Dang, how about that intake manifold??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: OETTINGER Love : 16V Flourescent Lime Green Content (FlugGTI)*

















Original Oettinger crank 94.5 2,0L
but not for sale


----------



## romaingirardlamamy (Apr 1, 2010)

hi APR greece boys
my name is romain (a frenchman in london)
how much would you sell the inlet and exhaust manifold ???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (romaingirardlamamy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *romaingirardlamamy* »_hi APR greece boys
my name is romain (a frenchman in london)
how much would you sell the inlet and exhaust manifold ???

Romain
I replied to your clubgti post.
email me by using my signature below.


----------



## PetterTh (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I've started on my engine now, anyone know what spec on the bolts
that attach the valvecover to the head is?
It is some umbrako bolts, but not sure what length they should be as some of them are missing.
Also what are the specs on the bolts that attach the intake manifold to the head, seems like I'm gonna need those too.
Pic for viewer pleasure:


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (PetterTh)*

PetterTh, 
Colin at Techtonics Tuning has the specs for all the valve cover and intake manifold bolts. If you have trouble reaching him, I can search my paper records because I have them written down somewhere...


----------



## PetterTh (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (FlugGTI)*

I would very much like it if you could see trough your papers, FlugGTI


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (PetterTh)*

Petter, sorry for the delay:
*Oettinger Head Hardware sizes*
Valve Cover: 20x6x1mm (11)
50x6x1mm (1)

Intake Manifold: 25x6x1mm (9)
Cam Tray: 37x6x1mm (13)
30x6x1mm (2)
Hope this helps! I also have some simple notes on cam timing initial setup.
Oh and either myself or Ruben can send you a PDF copy of the original Oettinger 16v manual....



_Modified by FlugGTI at 1:52 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## oetti16s (Jul 3, 2010)

*Gasket*

Hi I am Sven from germany.
I have startet to produce gaskets for the manifold of all oettinger 16S if somebody is interested please contact me.

Some words to my person.
If was searching for over 8 years an oettinger engine.
2009 i finally found one in austria.
the shown inletmanifold some threats above from greece is no mine:=)
I am engineer at a worldwide Exhaust system producer. My job is to develop all kinds of ouletmanifolds-
Golf 2 are my big hobby.

I am always searching for parts help an contact to other oettinger enthusiastics.
Its really cool what all of you has achieved yet.

Best regards Sven


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

fwiw..the lime green rabbit in the first post was just listed on CL a month or so ago pretty cheap...


----------



## romaingirardlamamy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi guys ,

Me and Ruben are in contact with a company in the US who is offering a kit big valve for the oettinger cylinder head 

this group buy is only for the Oettinger head 
Both Mk1 and Mk2 Golfs - the components here are the same 
the valves head are 1mm bigger
31mm inlet unstead of 30mm 
28mm exhaust unstead of 27mm 
the stems are 5.5mm unstead of 8mm which make them lighter then the standard valves 
the inlets are made in stainless 
the exhaust valves are made in inconel which is more resistent then the standard valves it s also the weak spot on the oettinger head 
the kit includes:
the 16 valves 
dedicated guides
and dedicated valves retainer (there is choice of titanium or iron) 
it will be priced at 688USD with iron retainers or 818USD with Ti retainers
We need a minimum of 6 set to actually start the production.
we are already 4 buyers,
I already posted the same annonces in various forum in France, UK and now here 

I'm trying to have a set for my own head, and hopefully by sharing this deal with you guys, this will help make it happen.

When needed I will put you in contact with the company involved.

I'm NOT getting anything out of it, just hoping to have some nice bigger valves for my engine 

Please leave a message on the thread or PM me and i ll get back to you if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Romain


----------



## krako (Jul 15, 2010)

*need engine repair manual for oettinger 2000e*

hello
i have an oettinger 2000e engine complete 
please does a member can give me some information about distributor cap placement


----------



## krako (Jul 15, 2010)

*need engine repair manual for oettinger 2000e*

Hi
please could you'll provide to me the engine repair manual you have in pdf
thanks
best regards
philippe


----------



## krako (Jul 15, 2010)

*need engine repair manual for oettinger 2000e*

hi
please do you have again phenolic spacer to sell
could you'll provide to me the engine repair manual for 2000e
best regards
philippe


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

krako said:


> hello
> i have an oettinger 2000e engine complete
> please does a member can give me some information about distributor cap placement


Sorry I only just saw this.
Did you get the distributor cap as yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Got a few of the right distributor parts in.
Just letting everyone know that we now have the means to replicate every single oettinger bottom end part.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

Issam, you mean oil pump spacer? Or oil pan? Or the forged crank?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

FlugGTI said:


> Issam, you mean oil pump spacer? Or oil pan? Or the forged crank?


Hey!
just saw this.
Oil Pump spacer and crankshaft.
Oil pan - just use mine


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

Damn! More details on your crank please 



Issam Abed said:


> Hey!
> just saw this.
> Oil Pump spacer and crankshaft.
> Oil pan - just use mine


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

FlugGTI said:


> Damn! More details on your crank please


99mm stroke crankshaft. I actually figured out how Oettinger made them too.
There was a diesel motor in Europe that came with a 95.5mm stroke crank BUT it had 2mm larger journals. This allowed you to get from 91.5mm ---> 99.5mm stroke cutting it down to 48mm.
Whatever the case I still have (2) 99mm stroke crankshafts and will sell one for the right price


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

WTB : Oettinger Scirocco intake manifold.
Anyone have leads?


----------



## 16valvedmk1 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Oettinger 16v leads*



Issam Abed said:


> WTB : Oettinger Scirocco intake manifold.
> Anyone have leads?


I am also looking for a set of leads for a 16s with the rubber grommets.

anyone?

Michael


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

16valvedmk1 said:


> I am also looking for a set of leads for a 16s with the rubber grommets.
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Michael


I seem to remember reading that Rover leads could be used but I could not find it to verify.


----------

